# royal icing



## amatuer andma (Nov 6, 2006)

I am not too familiar with working with royal icing, since most of my work is favored for it's flavor...and, it tastes like... However, for a particular decoration, I am giving it a try. It is REALLY stiff, can I thin it down with additional water? should I mix it more if I do? can I warm it to soften it? should I just throw it out and start over? and how do I correct this for the next try? Also, how long does it take to set up hard? Any "helpful tips" are welcome!!
Thanks


----------



## m brown (May 29, 1999)

you can thin your icing with:
water
vodka or flavored clear brandies
pasturized egg whites
reconstituted egg white or meringue powder:
corn syrup
simple syrup

you can bring it back to life the next day by:
paddleing it out on the mixer 1st speed
mix it by hand
add a little liquid and mix or paddle

keep the icing covered with a damp cloth and plastic wrap and remove any "crust" as it will always be a royal pain in the kiester.
You can refrigerate it covered
I would not suggest freezing
careful when warming, you do not want scrambled eggs

royal icing made properly and well can be quite tasty!:bounce:

it sets up over night for a cookie finish and one day plus one night for decoration, very thick stuff - break out the dehumidifier and it sets up when its good and ready.


----------

